# Angel Eyes



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Has anyone acutally used Angel Eyes for their malt? I have not been here in a long time. I have two rescue malts that have had terrible stains since I got them. I have tried it all. Changing their food, other products. Never tried this.
I would appreciate anyfeedback you can give me!!!! Thanks!!!  </span>


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I use Angel Glow ( different brand, but same stuff) and I love it. My 15 month old had bad tear stains and after two weeks of this stuff it grew out white. I started the baby (4 month old) on it, very small pinch every few days and she has no tear stains. 

I keep the 15 month old on it a couple of days a week. I did a test and stopped using it on him and about 2-3 weeks boom it started getting bad again. So now I just do it 2-3 days a week and we have clear eyes. I mix it in with a table spoon of their wet food because they don' t like the taste. They can't taste it mixed in with the wet food.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have Kosmo on Angel Eyes right now and it's working amazingly. If you go in the picture posts I actually have a before and after of him after only 8 days. Hope you have some luck with whatever you use :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are using Angel Eyes for Ozzy and his face is great. No more brown stain!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Where is the best site to order this??


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Thank you..............thank you!...............THANK YOU!!! for all of the feedback.

I am so hesitant to try anything new. My boys had such a rough start in life.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo licks Angel Eyes up like it's a treat-it has a beef flavor to it. When he sees the bottle he gets excited!  



> Thank you..............thank you!...............THANK YOU!!! for all of the feedback.
> 
> I am so hesitant to try anything new. My boys had such a rough start in life.[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Where is the best site to order this??[/B]



I found it on Drugstore.com and on Amazon. Amazon has a great price on it, with free shipping but it's the slightly bigger bottle (the 120 gram bottle) DianL gave me the small bottle to try and I LOVE it so i just ordered the bigger one today because I knew the small bottle was going to go quickly. After only three days, I've already seen a difference. I had her on straight tylan before so I'm not sure why this works better but if it makes her staining better, I'm sure not going to argue!


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

> Kosmo licks Angel Eyes up like it's a treat-it has a beef flavor to it. When he sees the bottle he gets excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align='center'>



Thanks for all of your input!!!!! BTW................LOVE the name Kosmo!
I just got my angel eyes bottle today. I put it on their food..............they looked at it..........then looked at me.........then it..........then me. Then ate. 
not sure if it will work, but at this point, willing to try. they are both SOOOOOOOO badly stained and have been since I rescued them. It even gets on their paws from licking

If I get good pics, I will post before and after shots.!!!


thanks again for all of your replies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue sells it. If you are purchasing it, get it from them, to help out the rescue doggies. :wub: 

Here's the link:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltSho.../AngelEyes.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I put Angel Eyes in Archie & Abbey's food once a day for a week or two at a time. Then I stop - until it's needed again.
Once the tearing stops, remember you've got to get the stained hair cut off or they'll still look dirty.

I'm actually thinking of taking Abbey to another vet to take a look at her eyes - my current vet doesn't really seem to do much about it - they just tell me that's what happens to small white dogs. :bysmilie: (right). I believe the staining is a result of something more happening.... especially because I'm doing all I can....ex: food, bowls, water, etc. there's something else going on I don't know about. Abbey is 2 1/2 years old, and I feel the need to do more than just keep giving her anti-biotics.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I put Angel Eyes in Archie & Abbey's food once a day for a week or two at a time. Then I stop - until it's needed again.
> Once the tearing stops, remember you've got to get the stained hair cut off or they'll still look dirty.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of taking Abbey to another vet to take a look at her eyes - my current vet doesn't really seem to do much about it - they just tell me that's what happens to small white dogs. :bysmilie: (right). I believe the staining is a result of something more happening.... especially because I'm doing all I can....ex: food, bowls, water, etc. there's something else going on I don't know about. Abbey is 2 1/2 years old, and I feel the need to do more than just keep giving her anti-biotics.[/B]


It could be genetics. I have done a lot of studying on this and have found that it can come from generations back. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo before AE:











Kosmo after AE:










Made a world of difference!

Gena

Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have used Angel Eyes and it does work great. I just want to make sure everyone out there knows that the active ingrediant is an antibiotic. They mix it with liver powder because it taste horrendous on it's own. 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have used Angel Eyes and it does work great. I just want to make sure everyone out there knows that the active ingrediant is an antibiotic. They mix it with liver powder because it taste horrendous on it's own.
> 
> Leslie and Izzy[/B]


<span style="font-family:Lucida Sans Unicode">Thanks!!! didn't know it was an antibiotic. I am willing to try anything at this point. Kosmo looked like mine looks now. I do cut off the bad fur, but they stain up again. I guess genetics could play a part. I don't want a perfectly gromed specimen. I want a clean looking dog! People shy off from Buddy cuz he looks dirty/sick/weird with the staining and they don't understand I think. He is really loveable!!! really!!! </span>


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Lucida Sans Unicode">Buddy and Sweetie both have terrible stains..........look much like the before pic of Kosmo. (BTW LOVE>>>>>>> the name Kosmo!) I am only hoping this will all get much better with the Angel Eyes.</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you have good luck with Angel Eyes like I did. :biggrin: I'm glad you like his name-I do too  He's sure a little honey!! Not quite sure what I did before him :blush:


----------

